# The Official 12/4 Storm Discussion Thread



## Zand (Dec 2, 2005)

It's a southern New England storm and totals should be small to moderate. This is just a preview of Monday night's storm.


----------



## Zand (Dec 4, 2005)

Around 3" here today. Just covered the tips of the grass. They're still unsure about Monday-Tuesday. :evil:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2005)

We got an inch or so up here in the Upper Valley.  Roads are kinda tricky since they have not been plowed.  I'm here working on exam stuff and giving my legs/knees a rest.


----------



## Greg (Dec 4, 2005)

2-3" here. No big deal...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 4, 2005)

Eastern LI is calling for up to 7 inches by mid Tue.


----------

